# Hymer A class double floors.



## statenisland (Aug 17, 2007)

Good afternoon,

I thought all A class Hymers had double floors but yesterday I went to view a Hymer B698 CL and now I am not sure.
The vehicle was registered in 2011 but thanks to the wonders of the internet I was able to identify it as a 2009 model. On inspecting it, I could not find any hatches in the interior floor and the owner could not enlighten me. Also, the fresh water tank was under a seat, not in the floor space. 
I am quite keen to buy a double floored model for the insulation properties. Can anyone confirm that all (not just B698) A class Hymers have the double floors and are they effective as insulation?


----------



## hymermick1 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Hymer A class double floors*

Hi, I think you will find that the Hymer SL type A class have double floors but the CL type dont.


----------



## Joris (Apr 7, 2008)

We have a SL 675 version of a Hymer and this certainly has a double floor with heating which is very effective. The water tank is under a seat which again helps with freezing conditions.
It maybe that only the SL's have these atributes.
Joris


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Our previous van was a b675 sl Mercedes and it did not have a double floor hence the water tank under a bunk.

tony


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

SL models from around 2000/2001 have a Fiat / alko chassis and double floor. Earlier Fiat-based models are single-floored.
The similarly specified Starline models, on Merc Sprinter chassis, of the same vintage have single floors. I'm not sure about the more recent (post 2006) Bestline and now reintroduced Starline name on Merc chassis.

CL or Classic models are predominantly on Fiat chassis (I think there were a few Merc-based ones) without the Alko bolt-on and have single floors.

However, don't be misled into thinking that a single-floored model is not winterised. All the pipe runs and the fresh tank are internal and the external waste tank is insulated and lagged within a double skin which is heated by the Truma blown air system, as is the waste dump valve. We have been out in ours at temperatures well below freezing without any problems.

p.s. One thing you can use an an indicator is that if the fresh tank is inside under a settee or similar, it will be a single-floored model. Double floored versions have both fresh and waste tanks in the void between the floors.


----------



## dipper17 (Jul 30, 2011)

I may be wrong, but all of the Mercedes based Hymers are "single floored" and they do tend to sit higher than Fiat based. However, I can assure you that the insulation is first class and there has been no concern about cold temperatures.

We had to give a lot of thought to the lack of underfloor long lockers where to put things like spare wheels etc. But in the end, we preferred to have a Mercedes chassis.

Cheers

Michael


----------

